# Cabo San Lucas!!



## Cabo_Youngbloods

Hello,

My friends and have just moved to Cabo a month ago to sell real estate and timeshares. We have been having trouble meeting people that aren't leaving in a week. We are 2 males ages 23, 24. And 1 female age 21. If you wanna hang out get some drinks go to the beach let us know! We are hoping to find others like us living here but if you're just visiting we'll show you a good time in Cabo.


----------



## chicois8

With the way the economy is going this may be the wrong time for selling timeshares, but I may be wrong, keep the board posted...and remember it only takes a day or two to sell a timeshare.


----------



## Cabo_Youngbloods

*Timeshares*

Not selling timeshares exactly; it's a vacation club called raintree. Average sales are going great so far!:clap2:


----------



## taniagr

You guys stay right where you are! I'm comin'!  I'm looking to move there in May. I'm hoping the time flies by. So how are things coming along? I hope well. I'm at the stage now where I'm ready but also nervous as hell and ready to say nevermind. But I'm determined to do it so I'm hanging in there.



Cabo_Youngbloods said:


> Hello,
> 
> My friends and have just moved to Cabo a month ago to sell real estate and timeshares. We have been having trouble meeting people that aren't leaving in a week. We are 2 males ages 23, 24. And 1 female age 21. If you wanna hang out get some drinks go to the beach let us know! We are hoping to find others like us living here but if you're just visiting we'll show you a good time in Cabo.


----------



## gradyville

I hope to be coming down too before the end-of-the-year. But I am retiring and older than dirt. 
I have vacationed in Cabo the last several years and I can think of no better place. It is already colder here in the morning than at any time in Cabo. Alcohol sounds like a good retirement hobby for me.
Did you get one of those stickers for your car yet? “No Bad Days"


----------



## chicois8

maybe your bumper sticker should read: "I reply to year old threads"........


----------



## gradyville

Duh. Yes it was late in the evening at the end of the week and I am a newbie. Gotta remember to check the time stamp.
Hey, what’s a year among friends in Cabo!


----------



## Sedway

Hi, I'm looking in to coming down to sell timeshares, how is it going for you guys? Are you still there? How does the compoany treat you. How is the housing?


----------

